

Pandora's Plan To Annoy Users Into Becoming Paid Subscribers - apompliano
http://anthonypompliano.com/2013/05/24/pandora-is-intentionally-annoying-users-with-non-relevant-ads/

======
kintamanimatt
> In the past I’ve had divorce lawyers and daycares solicit me. How that is
> related to Beastie Boys and Bruce Springsteen is escaping me.

People that listen to that kind of music are probably male and married with
kids, reminiscing of the time when they were single and childfree while
commuting to their cubicle.

